# Vipera berus zoo enclosures?



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

does anyone know of any zoo's or places other than copenhagen that keep vipera berus in outdoor enclosures? i need to chat to a few people that have for some research and im struggling to find anyone. obviousley plenty of people have kept them indoor but im looking for outdoor natural enclsoures, any help would be great

thanks

Andy


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The New Forest Reptile Centre is the only place that I know of.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

colinm said:


> The New Forest Reptile Centre is the only place that I know of.


 
thanks, im currently mid converstation with them, apart from this i dont think theres anywhere else in the uk like it.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hasn't Durrell in Jersey started keeping them in outdoor enclosures?

Just had a look European Adder | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust

When I volunteered there a few years back they had some great outdoor enclosures for green lizards so they may have converted one of these to house them.

Contact Saedcantas on here for more info. as she is a keeper there.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

murield71 said:


> imageobviousley plenty of people have kept them indoor but im looking for outdoor natural enclsoures, any help would be great
> 
> thanks


 
? what


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

callum b said:


> Hasn't Durrell in Jersey started keeping them in outdoor enclosures?
> 
> Just had a look European Adder | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust
> 
> ...


 
thats fantastic thanks very much


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there a particular reason?

the British Wildlife Centre near Gatwick used to have one and Wildwoods in Kent?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I know the King cobra sanctuarey in Nottignhamshire kept berus in open outdoor pits. It's closed to the public now, but I'm not sure whether you can still contact them.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I know the King cobra sanctuarey in Nottignhamshire kept berus in open outdoor pits. It's closed to the public now, but I'm not sure whether you can still contact them.


Yeah i know they just had sand pits for them during the day i mean a natural enclosure they could live in year round


----------



## Jastheace141 (Sep 24, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Is there a particular reason?
> 
> the British Wildlife Centre near Gatwick used to have one and Wildwoods in Kent?


Havnt been to Wildwood for about a year but sure your correct on this.

Wildwood Trust


----------

